# Bognor Regis: The Coffee Corner



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

At long last a halfway decent cup of coffee in Bognor!

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g504216-d6874188-Reviews-The_Coffee_Corner-Bognor_Regis_West_Sussex_England.html

New place this summer. Popped in this morning on our way back from town and had a flat white. Proper one, which around here is like rocking horse poo. Very nice people too!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was in there a couple of months ago and ordered 4xflatwhites and was well disappointed. I'm not sure if the barista knew what a flat white was but still I complemented her on the presentation but wouldn't go there again. my Daughter has a picture of the beverage on her phone which I will try and post tomorrow. Good enough for Bognor people (Not to be taken in a nasty way) but they wouldn't cut it in London. Sorry.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I probably agree, wouldn't cut it in London. However, I think they have probably improved since you were there. Give it another try! The barista certainly knew what a flat white was, and I challenged her before ordering. The result was more than acceptable, unlike most others around here. (See my Trip Advisor review of the Swallow Bakery in Chichester)


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

You live in Bognor, Rob?

I've tried that wee place. It's OK, I personally prefer the coffee and staff in What a Waffle brewing Coffee Real. Still, it's another improved coffee drinking establishment in our little town!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just to the west in Aldwick. Tried "What a Waffle" yesterday, flat whites again, and found it unremarkable. (My other half agreed, and she's no coffee afficionado) Thought Coffee Corner was much better! As you say, at last some half decent coffee drinking establishments in our little town! Coffee Corner is sourcing its coffee from a Scottish roaster, not sure which.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Just off Victoria drive for me.

I haven't tried flat white to be honest, only espresso and Americanos.

Coffee Corner use Mathew Algie, I popped in one day just to ask!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I will have to try an espresso and see what that's like. You're about half a mile away from us.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

View attachment 8641
As promised the flat white I was served. It tasted as it looks.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for that. Very different to the one I had the other day!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh my... That's not good!


----------

